# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  "missing" green tree frog

## Emily

I have not seen one of my green tree frogs in over 48 hours. I have 2 in basically a 18 x 18 x 18 ExoTerra setup (true aquarium but similar size) and they usually hang out on top of the background. My bigger one, who has called a few times, always is the first to come out and eat crickets. My smaller one is a bit more shy and waits a while. I *think* the only one I've seen is the smaller one and I haven't heard calling in a few days.

There's three options that I see: 1) it's hiding; 2) it's escaped -- not sure if that's possible); or 3) it's dead. I fear it's dead. When should I take some things out of their terrarium to look for it? I've looked around decorations / hiding places, but haven't seen anything.

The other one is really just hanging out on the top of the background and shows little interest in crickets.

Thanks for any advice/comments.

----------


## BlueisallIneed

I would take things out and start looking.

----------


## Emily

Well, I took out what I could and looked among the leaf litter, under moss, etc, and could find no trace of the missing frog. I caught the other one before I searched and it was lively and didn't want to be caught, so that's a good thing.

I guess it escaped somehow  :Frown:

----------


## Don

Frogs are both great escape artists and great at hiding.  If you have plants like bromeliads, they will slide down in between the leaves and back up until completely covered.  They also dog down into substrate to get to some moisture and hide.  

If you fear it has escaped, put some water dishes around the room and house.  They travel far and fast.  Also look for unusual things such as dust bunnies pulled out or trailing across a section of floor.  I had a paor of Whites investigate every room in my house in one night, pulling dust bunnies out of every room, and leaving a trail down the steps and to the living room.  They both came out when they heard us looking and were in pitiful condition.

Good luck finding him.

----------


## frogfanatic

I had one of my tree frogs escape once...
I managed to find him by grabbing a torch and turning out all lights then sitting in complete silence waiting to hear him. I had seen him jump out his tank when I was changing their water so I at least knew he was in the same room as me and hadn't gone far. After a while I heard rustling in corner when I looked with the torch there he was sitting amongst wrapping paper I hadn't tidied up yet. The wee rascal! 

Hope you find yours just hiding in the tank and if not good luck frog hunting!

----------


## Emily

Well, it's been a few days, no sign of the missing green tree frog anywhere. I have dogs that I'm sure would hurt a frog so I really doubt I'll find it dead or alive.

Unfortunately, I have this gut feeling the other little guy escaped tonight -- got careless and left an opening big enough for a frog to squeeze out of for a bit and no sign of the frog  :Frown:  -- on the other hand my dogs definitely haven't seen anything, and the enclosure is in the same area. I've looked around the room and don't see it, so I've left some small water containers out and hope that by the morning I will see it in his/her usual place or in/near a water container.

This may be a long night  :Frown:

----------


## LizardMama

Check the soil, run a finger all through the soil and if you don't see a frog pop it's head out or hop out and start climbing the glass then check the plants, they might just be hiding behind one of the plants. Keep yours dogs out of the room the frogs are in, put a container of water out and a container of food for the frogs and close the door. Stay in the room, if the frogs are still in the room then they will come out for the water and food. I hope your frogs are okay and that you find them in good health (although a bit hungry).

----------


## froglover27

I used to keep my two white's outside in a screened-in porch. Everything was peachy-keen until one morning I woke up to find only one frog in the tank. Frantically, I just about ripped up the tank....finding only one(now annoyed) frog. I basically lost hope after spending hours scanning the porch for the littlest sign of a froggy. Night came, and Kisses(my frog) was nowhere to be found. D: The next day I repeated the process....still no frog, but this time I put out water dishes. I then woke up the NEXT day to find again NO FROG. I was heartbroken and basically gave up. I thought for sure Kisses got out of the porch and was now out in the wild.....alone. Then, one night as I went out tomist Sprite(the other frog) THERE HE WAS! Shining in the dim light from the porch, was...KISSES!! Sitting happily on a mini fridge with a bug sticking out of his mouth, I scooped him up and put him into his enclosure. Five days it took.....but I found him....what I'm telling you is DO.NOT.LOSE.HOPE. There is always a chance that your froggy friend is near :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Good luck finding your frog!!!

----------


## Emily

Well, I just checked the enclosure, and found a frog on top of the background ledge  :Smile:  

It must have just been hiding and/or in places where I couldn't see it.

----------


## mrzoggs

mine are pretty good hiders. even without having that much stuff in the tank. when i first got them i probably stressed them out searching for them as much as they stressed me out when they were hidden lol. now ive just learned their spots. and mine seem to only come out when all the lights are off and its pitch black. so if i sneak up on them with a flashlight they are usually at the bottom hunting for crickets. did you only find one and not the other? mine are usually on the backs of the leaves when i cant find them.

----------


## frogfanatic

Frogs are brilliant hiders - I once looked in my tank to find none there...for the life of me i couldn't work out how they escaped. I pulled the tank away from the wall and that's when I saw 7 wee bodies stuck to the glass hiding behind the background climbing wall I had. I had thought there was no room behind there hence why i hadn't looked behind there before!

I hope that's you found the frogs and not just one! - If you still haven't found the other try putting some carrier bags in various places around your house. If the frog goes hunting you may just hear rustling if he/she climbs over a carrier bag! 

Being a tree frog remember to look up high, perhaps in folds of curtains or on blinds?

----------


## Emily

No, unfortunately I only found the one which I think was just hiding or where I couldn't see it. The other one has been missing now for a few days and the water containers I put out for it have been untouched.

----------


## Lynn

> No, unfortunately I only found the one which I think was just hiding or where I couldn't see it. The other one has been missing now for a few days and the water containers I put out for it have been untouched.


Sorry  :Frown:

----------


## Jess

Aww...I'm sorry, I was hoping your previous post meant that you had found him.

----------


## bittyme

> No, unfortunately I only found the one which I think was just hiding or where I couldn't see it. The other one has been missing now for a few days and the water containers I put out for it have been untouched.


I know this was a year ago, but I'm wondering if you ever found your frog? My is missing, and I'm wondering if there is hope.  :Frown:

----------

